# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) قسم الانواع الاخرى سوفت ويير(Other Mobile Software) قسم اندرويد للانواع الاخرى  غوغل تكشف عن أندرويد 4.3

## mohamed73

كشفت  غوغل قبل قليل رسميًا عن نسخة أندرويد 4.3، التي ما زالت تحمل الإسم  الرمزي (جيلي بين) Jelly Bean. وكما توقعنا سابقًا، لا تقدم هذه النسخة  تغييرات رئيسية من حيث الواجهات، حيث نلاحظ أن معظم التحسينات والميزات  الجديدة تتركز ما وراء الكواليس.
قد يكون التغيير الأبرز الملحوظ هو  ميزة Restricted Profiles الخاصة بتعدد المستخدمين على الحواسب اللوحية،  حيث بات بإمكان صاحب الجهاز تخصيص ما يستطيع المستخدمون الآخرون على نفس  الجهاز الوصول إليه. وهذه الميزة مفيدة مثلًا في حال تخصيص الحسابات  للأطفال حيث يمكن تحديد وصولهم إلى تطبيقات معينة فقط.
بالإضافة إلى  ذلك وفرت النسخة 4.3 دعمًا لمعيار Bluetooth Smart الذي يتيح ربط الهاتف  بأجهزة البلوتوث الخارجية مثل أجهزة الرياضة والأجهزة الطبية بدقة أعلى  وتوفير أكبر في الطاقة. كما تدعم النسخة الجديدة الجيل الجديد من OpenGL ES  3.0 للرسوميات ليكون أندرويد 4.3 أول أنظمة التشغيل دعمًا لهذه المكتبة  الرسومية التي تتيح لمطوري الألعاب تقديم رسوميات أكثر واقعية وذات جودة  أعلى.
وأتاحت النسخة الجديدة لمطوري التطبيقات الوصول إلى جميع  التنبيهات التي ترسلها التطبيقات الأخرى والتي تظهر على شريط التنبيهات في  الأعلى، مما يُسهل العملية على المطورين لتطوير التطبيقات التي تساهم  بالتحكم في التنبيهات وإدارتها. كما حصلت النسخة الجديدة على أساليب محسنة  لتشغيل الوسائط المتعددة وتحسينات بالنسبة للغات التي تكتب من اليمين إلى  اليسار مثل العربية حيث باتت هذه اللغات تظهر بشكل أفضل ضمن عناصر النظام  المختلفة مثل الويدجتس والتنبيهات.
وقالت غوغل بأن التحديث الجديد  سيبدأ بالوصول إلى أجهزة Nexus 7 و Nexus 4 و Nexus 10 و Galaxy Nexus  بدءًا من اليوم، في حين سيصل التحديث إلى نسخة غوغل من هاتفي HTC One و  Galaxy S4 خلال فترة قريبة.
بالطبع هناك المزيد من التحسينات الصغيرة  الأخرى، لكن هذا هو مرور سريع فقط على أبرز ما جاء في أندرويد 4.3.  انتظروا تقريرنا الكامل والتفصيلي كالعادة حول النسخة الجديدة.

----------

